# 20H 2-cross front wheel?



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

I am looking for the best way to build my front 20H Kinlin XR-200. I prefer the look of crossed spokes over radial lacing. Is there any reason NOT to lace 2-cross with a 20H front rim? I have prepared some drawings to see how the 2X would lay out on my hub (AC micro 58).

I know I will loose a little bracing angle using 2X over radial heads-in (stability) and the spokes will have to be about 10mm longer (more weight) but doesn't crossing the spokes create additional bracing/stability in the wheel as well? What about comfort? I've heard radial wheels are less comfortable and more prone to loosening nipples. That said, I notice most factory front wheels are radial. Maybe that answers the question for me.

If it matters, I am 155lbs and wheels solely for recreational rides between 20-80 miles on reasonably good pavement.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

2x will work just fine and will be better then radial heads out on that hub. 

Here is a picture of a 20h front wheel laced 2x with a XR200 rim. 









I also really like 1x lacing on 20h front hubs. I like the way it makes a star pattern.


----------



## JBF (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Ligero. You intrigued me with your photo of the 1X heads-in build. It seems I would get the look I want (non-radial) with the benefit of a slightly higher bracing angle. I am stuck with the parts I already have, so do you know if the AC Micro hub would work for 20H 1-cross heads-in? It looks like that combination might put extra load on the flanges since they cross so close to the hub. Do you think this would be better "better" than 2-cross?

In the end I just want the most durable wheel I can build from these minimalist parts. If that is the case, does radial have benefits over a crossed wheel?


----------



## MrTiles (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't know all the science behind it but my radial 24 elbows out is pretty dang stiff. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=180719


----------

